
Crypto Miners in Georgia Consume 10% of the Entire Nation’s Power - grumpypoet
https://www.thedailychain.com/crypto-miners-in-georgia-consume-10-of-the-entire-nations-power/
======
Mengkudulangsat
> region where electricity is free

That's your problem right there. You either need floating prices or strict
regulation to prevent misallocation of resources.

~~~
tacon
"If something cannot go on forever, it will stop."

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Stein#Stein's_Law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Stein#Stein's_Law)

~~~
antisthenes
Wouldn't _everything_ that cannot go on forever, eventually stop?

I mean, that is the definition of forever.

------
baroffoos
I wonder what can be done about this. These crypto calculations are totally
useless RNG and are trashing our planet. One solution I have seen is to charge
for power on a non linear scale so for normal users its fairly cheap but if
you start to use very high amounts of power it becomes more expensive per kwh.

This method doesn't sit too well with me but I don't have any other better
suggestions.

~~~
bouncycastle
> I wonder what can be done about this.

You can do something about this: support Proof of Stake crypto-currencies and
denounce Proof of Work ones.

~~~
cryptocoder
In contrast to proof of work, proof of stake will support itself since it
doesn't come with the high power demands.

------
wp381640
No surprise now that bitcoin mining tends to migrate to heavily corrupt
regions with subsidised power but likely something that the original design
didn't anticipate when it spoke about distributed mining

------
andwaal
As a side note; I was lucky enough to visit the town from the article, Mestia,
a couple of years ago while doing a ski-touring holiday in Georgia and it was
a truly remarkable place. Traveling there took hours driving on steep mountain
roads which was constantly blocked due to rock slides and snow. When we
finally arrived one of the first ting we saw was a wolf walking the outskirt
of the town, which the town had a quite clever solution to, packs of gigantic
dogs roaming free around the town. The town itself is packed with Svaneti
Towers, which is placed on the UNESCO World Heritage list. So if you get the
chance, please visit Svaneti before tourism or/and cypto miners destroys is.

And btw; the skiing was awesome!

------
boomboomsubban
What changed to cause the weeklong outages they're blaming on the mining? As
if they can fix that, this still seems like a win for everyone.

------
cryptocoder
There are plenty of proof of stake consensus protocols out there already
(Avalanche, iChing, Ouroboros, ...). These do not require the huge power
demands of proof of work to provide network security. As a result, they also
don't need the high ongoing investment to support the decentralized network.

------
kokonata
You can earn free bitcoin every day
[https://www.bitcoingpumining.com](https://www.bitcoingpumining.com)

------
jimbob45
I guess the thinking is that there's no way to enforce legislation to stop
mining? Something's gotta give here though.

~~~
Mirioron
You could just charge for the electricity and the problem would solve itself.

------
anm89
Interesting headline because it's totally accurate and there is nothing wrong
with it but it still feels very misleading.

Does anyone know what the AP standard is for referencing the country VS the
state of Georgia? Is this discouraged?

~~~
adwn
> _[...] it still feels very misleading [...] referencing the country VS the
> state of Georgia_

You know, there exists a world outside the US. And yet, when "Georgia" and
"nation" is mentioned in the same sentence, you feel _misled_ because it
doesn't refer to the US state of Georgia? The problem is with you, not with
the headline.

~~~
ickelbawd
Nah. It’s still ambiguous. I also read it to be referring to the state of
Georgia in the the US Nation. It would be a lot clearer to say Nation of
Georgia. Then there’s no ambiguity.

~~~
adwn
> _It’s still ambiguous._

It's a headline, not a summary.

> _I also read it to be referring to the state of Georgia in the the US
> Nation._

It's okay to misunderstand the headline – if I were a resident of the US, I
would have probably interpreted "Georgia" as the US state as well. But it is
not justified to blame this on the headline, or to feel "misled" by it.

